# Great Camper, Worst Propane Tank Cover !!!



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I must have the wrong cover. This is the worst cover I have ever seen. The front of the camper is scratched, trying to get it on and off. Just put rubber seal around it only to roll off. I have a 2005 21RS. ALL That I have seen have the white covers , mine has beige. It is so tight, with it pushed up against the camper , have to bend it in to get it by the jack. Once the cover is on, there is a one inch gap at the top of the cover , closest to the trailer. I getting tempted to get my jigsaw out and start MODIFYING. Please HELP !!!!!!!!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We have an 2005 28rsds and the propane cover is very easy. When closed down, I can get 2 fingers between the cover and the trailer, so it doesn't scratch the trailer when opening and closing. I only have to un hook one side and lift up, no bending, etc.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Most would agree that the cover leaves much to be desired and I am one of those. However, I have not had the problems that others have and now you included. I guess I am one of the lucky ones like mom. I have no scratches on my TT. If you are the handy type you may want to try moving it forward a bit on the hitch to get more of a gap between it and the TT.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Well that is the problem , it will not fit between the trailer and the hitch. You have to push, pull , cuss a few times .Then once you clear the hitch, down on the rails you have the push really hard to sit on the rails and the front , bottom is bowed in.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The one on the 23RS -- although poorly constructed -- fits well -- i did put weather stripping along the rear edge to keep it from rubbing... but have not had the problems you have ... wonder if its possible that somehow you got the wrong size as well as the wrong color??


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I was under the impression that the beige was for the 2006 models.

Toolman


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

toolman said:


> I was under the impression that the beige was for the 2006 models.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]45094[/snapback]​


Our 2005 is beige, however it's the 28RSDS


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have no about 1" between the cover and the trailer
Taking it off I play with it alittle but nothing to cuss about.
I think this week going to the local boat dealer to get those Deck Plates and put on the top of the cover.

Don


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Ghosty may have something there. Could it possibly be the wrong size? Not sure about your dealer, but I would give them a call and see if there is anything they can do. I should not be as bad as you describe.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I had problems with ours as well, but I guess all those problems just vanished on our last trip. We stopped to refuel, and the cover was gone. I evidently did not get it back on right, or the head wind we were bucking was just too much. I did check into a new one, and will probably try the mod for access. I would like to find a way to attach it better to the trailer. Has anyone done this?


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

muliedon said:


> I had problems with ours as well, but I guess all those problems just vanished on our last trip. We stopped to refuel, and the cover was gone. I evidently did not get it back on right, or the head wind we were bucking was just too much. I did check into a new one, and will probably try the mod for access. I would like to find a way to attach it better to the trailer. Has anyone done this?
> [snapback]45139[/snapback]​


 You mention you checked on a new one, did you get a price? If I cant get the dealer to replace, I may just contact Keystone for a new one. Thanks


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I did get a price. It was $140 through the dealer. I was actually kind of suprised. Thought it might be more.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate the cover as well.

I'm on my second, as the first was cracked up.

My biggest problem with it is the cheesy rubber hold downs. They always come loose while I'm driving, or simply snap in two.
My last trip out...broke 2 of the 4 (while driving) that I had just replaced last season.

I need to mod those things!


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Let me know if you think of something NDJollyMon. I want to get a replacement, but figure it might only last another few hundred miles again.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Muliedon







sorry, but we got a good laugh.

Don't get my DH started on this one. Our cover cracked on our last trip out. A call was made to Keystone to find out if this was an ongoing problem with the covers. They wouldn't admit to anything. Will contact dealer next to see if we can get a warranty replacement since it is only 7 months old. It is not only hard to get on and off, it is hard to keep in place. Ours has scratched the trailer too.
H.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

So far so good with mine (2 piece white). To remove the cover I lift the cover parallel to the front of the trailer. This means the cover moves forward as I lift. When I get to the tongue jack I drop the back as I lift the front. Once the front clears then I lift the whole thing at an angle and out. It never touches the trailer and is not flexed at all to remove.


----------



## Pat&Pat (Jul 31, 2005)

Roloaddict said:


> Muliedon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours has cracked, split and just about fell in two peices last year. I have started to rebuild it used fiberglass and bondo. Just returned from the Outer Banx just to find more cracks. Next I'm going to reinforce the complete inside perimeter with fiberglass to add add more strength. Need to figure a better way to securely mount it keeping movement to a minimum. Any ideas ?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I do recall a mod for the hold down points, try these:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=336

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...893&#entry24893

Good Luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe we have been lucky, but our old style (2 piece - white) propane cover has never been an issue. I agree it is not the most robust thing I have ever seen, but with a little care it works fine. And no cracks yet!

As Andy says, there is a bit of a trick to it. We have an Atwood electric tounge jack installed, and the power head on it restricts the removal of the cover even more than stock. But, with a little turn here, and a little twist there, the cover comes right out... never touching the trailer.

I am a little dissapointed with the new tan cover. We have friends that just bought a new '06 Outback with that cover, and I really wasn't that impressed. It is definitely sturdier, but the fit to the frame is pretty poor. If ours ever goes, I may have to just build a new one from scratch!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I spoke with someone from the factory who understood the issues some people are having with the new beige LP covers. He explained that the older white ones were made from ABS and were getting cracked with extreme conditions and didn't have a long life. The new material (I forgot what he said) is more weather resistant and can withstand more abuse. It also doesn't have a seam which had proven problematic. He did acknowledge the tightness to the body and mentioned that they are gonna start adding rubber strips on the 2 interior edges to protect the front of the trailer.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine busted up on my last trip and my dealer agreed to replace it under warranty. He's a couple hundred miles away so I'll have to pay shipping but it still should be cheaper than driving out to pick it up. He claims there have been a ton of problems with the white ones but the tans are much better. Probably good enough to get me out of warranty.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Boy alot of you have problems with this thing. Mine has been trouble free for 2 years. I did replace the rivets when new with better ones in between the existing ones. It comes off very easy without scratching up the trailer. I just release it, lift the far side and rotate the front past the electric jack and it's out. Lift and rotate works for me. You can't just lift straight out.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I finally replaced my propane tank cover last week. It appears to be much better than the last one. It is the same color as the lower half of the trailer, which I did get used to after a few hours. It fits better than the old one, and seems to be "locked down" tighter. I guess it survived the 50 mile trip from the dealer, so we are off to a good start.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> I spoke with someone from the factory who understood the issues some people are having with the new beige LP covers. He explained that the older white ones were made from ABS and were getting cracked with extreme conditions and didn't have a long life. The new material (I forgot what he said) is more weather resistant and can withstand more abuse. It also doesn't have a seam which had proven problematic. He did acknowledge the tightness to the body and mentioned that they are gonna start adding rubber strips on the 2 interior edges to protect the front of the trailer.
> [snapback]47964[/snapback]​


Just got my '06 Friday and it has the two rubber strips. And, I found that if I just pull up on one side - like it was hinged - it comes off the easiest.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So far so good for me. No scratches and it is pretty easy to take on and off. I did add a 6" white rubber seal on the back to to make sure no scratches.

The rubber tie downs. I have broken 1 so far. The dealer wanted $24.95 Cdn for a new one







. Went to an discount automotive supply store and found them for around $3







. Bought a couple extra in case I break them while on the road.

One of the tricks I learned on the forum is not to pull the rubber uie downs all the way down. I stop on the 1st detent.

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

No issues with our beige cover, except that I keep knocking off the black cap on the tounge jack when I remove the cover.

Ours has about 1/2-inch gap to the fiberglass, so no scratching.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm one of the lucky ones too.

Never broke a strap and the cover is still rock solid. Comes off with a slight tip toward the electronic lift.

I have noticed if you move the back propane tank forward just a bit, it makes a world of difference when putting the cover back on.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also never had a problem with ours.
Knock on wood









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I hope you are not knocking the side of your head









Sorry I couldn't resist.









Thor


----------

